# Salvage Title Truck?



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience with buying a salvage truck? I am looking at a 1997 K-2500 Chevy regular cab, long bed 454 V8, Automatic truck that has a stamped title. The truck is about 1/2 what retail should be on a lot. It was wrecked back in 2004 and fixed but I am still scared of it... 
Any advice would be great!


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

You need to find out what kind of damage it had, frame, body, or water?
Was it repaired by a shop. or in someones garage?

If it was repaired correctly you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It was involved in a moderate rollover according to the carfax. The truck looks great and has been on the road ever since 2004 with no problems I guess. It says it was inspected by a repair facility. I would guess they fixed it...


----------



## HomeBuilder (Jul 19, 2007)

Any idea how much work was done? In 2004 it may not take alot of damage to 'total' a 1997 truck.

My dad bought a salvage title Towncar a few years ago (flood damage), he drove it for almost 100k miles with no significant problems.

For 1/2 price, it may be worth looking investigating a bit. If it was hail damage, I wouldn't think twice.


----------



## HomeBuilder (Jul 19, 2007)

Forget that last part- i didn't see the new post.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Check all door & window gaps.
If the truck was running when it was upsidedown you might have an isssue with the loss of oil preasure at the accident scene.
Drive it & check for wind noise too.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Im not too worried about the motor etc... since it was 5 years ago! I agree the damage may not have been to bad to total a 1997 model in 2004 
I am going to drive it at 9 AM and go from there


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Is it salvage or rebuilt salvage? If rebuilt, no problem. If salvage, you'll have to jump through a lot of hoops to get it turned into rebuilt so you can register it (ie: receipts for all of the parts/repairs, pics of it damaged, etc...). A rebuilt salvage title is the same as a regular title as far as getting it registered is concerned, it's just stamped so the buyer is aware of it's history. 

As far as it's condition after the repair, well that's going to have to be your judgement once you see it. I for one am not afraid of something that was damaged.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I would only buy it if you plan on keeping it for a long time as I am sure it will be hard to re sell.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's a SALVAGE title in MN according to the Carfax. I would never sell it tell it's dead, it's the twin (4 yrs newer) but identical to my old 1993 K-2500 that we killed with 288 k on. I have been trying to find another one for the past year and came across this one!

I am going to check cab seams, gaps etc... leaving at 6 AM to look at it!

Here are the few pictures off Craigs List!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Take a magnet with you to look for Bondo. They could have replaced the whole cab. Get a name on the previous owner. I found mine on myspace and asked a bunch of questions he answered for me.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I wouldnt worry about a salvage tittle from 5 years ago. With the year of truck it shouldnt matter much to you. Lets say Clean title that truck is worth 5k. And with a Dirty title its worth 3k. After you put a plow on it and abuse it for 4-5 years and its a 20 year old truck then. whats it worth? With or with out clean title. Take the deal


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Went and drove it today...YUCK! looks like some shade tree body man fixed it! Lots of cracks in the bondo, none of the gaps lined up, you could sand pine lumber with the paint job on this thing! And to top it off there is a ? about the milage being actual!
I offered $2500.00 for the truck, his low dollar was $3000.00 I told him I would think about it

It appears as though the passenger fender, door and the roof were replaced as well as the box sides. The passenger side is VERY wavy and nasty looking


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

What looks good in a picture isn't the same as inperson.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

The 92 Cavalier RS that I drive I bought almost three years ago and it was wrecked in the front end. I had a frame shop straighten the unibody and I put a junkyard front clip on it and have been driving it ever since. I've put approx. 49,000 miles on the car with very few problems. The car drives straight as an arrow. 

When I bought it I got the original title but found out it was a salvage car after I tried to register it. I got lucky and only had to get the car inspected at the local DMV and then fax the inspection paper to the state DMV and they issued me a title that says "prior salvage" Normally in this situation you have to get a special form from the local DMV and then take the vehicle to the local Highway Patrol for them to inspect it and fill out the form. Then this paperwork is submitted for approval for a title.

My 98 K3500 RCLB had some previous body damage to the roof when I bought it. The body work near the center three clearance lights was cracked and I almost didn't buy it. After I bought it I took it to a body shop to get repaired. After they fixed it they told me it was pretty bad and that the body work was very thick. They pulled up the roof panel as much as they could and redid the body work. They left some of the body work alone that was in the middle of the roof toward the back of the cab. They said that the body work probably cracked because someone had painted over the metal inserts for the cleanance light screws instead of removing them first before painting.

My driver's door has a gap at the top of it but it still seals to the door opening. The body shop said it looked like something had fallen on the roof. The carfax I did on the truck prior to purchase had nothing about any accidents so this damage was probably not an insurance repair. The whole truck had also been painted at one point. It was an okay job but not great. I also found some prior damage to the drivers door when I replaced the window regulator. You could see the filled holes from where the pulled out the sheet metal.

If you can get the truck cheap enough, I wouldn't be afraid to buy it. Its been on the road for a few years now so it should be okay.

Wayne


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont think I could ever buy a salvage/rebuilt titled vehicle. It just all scares me too much.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

NoFearDeere;769181 said:


> I dont think I could ever buy a salvage/rebuilt titled vehicle. It just all scares me too much.


yea, that was always my thinking but theres a big difference between a 20k truck and a 3k truck with a rebuilt title. me and my buddies have picked up some great deals with salvage titles, lot of the time its just a car that got in a minor accident but wasnt worth much so it got titled like that when the insurance junked it. with what body work costs these days, doesnt take much to junk a 8-10 year old vehicle.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

After close inspection I wouldn't be afraid to buy a rebuilt or salvage title... As long as the truck runs, drives and looks good close up, why not save the money. In fact my 02 Excursion I just picked up had front end damage and even a slightly damaged frame (prior to purchase), all body, frame and entire body paint was done by a retired body man thats now a car dealer. Only thing I have found thats wrong is the lines along the quarter panels and hood, not quite the same opening on each side.... Other then that it drives perfect, doesn't pull to either side, tracks very straight and paint looks great.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

One of my best truck was a 91 Chevy pick up that was water damaged. The truck had been complete under water. The dealer replace the computer, I drove it home, a 3 hr drive. Ran about 5 gallons of fluid though the transmission and replace the motors on the heater box Had a vibration that took a long time to figure out, water in the drive shaft. Took the heads off and cleaned them up and sold it. Sold to this guy he put about 60k more miles on it . This guy sold it to my buddy and he uses it as a work truck. The truck's odometer stop working at 250K miles and there are still driving the truck.


----------

